
What language is more expressive than TypeScript and works in VSCode? - prmph
I keep bumping up against the limitations of TypeScript&#x27;s type system.<p>Which language is more strict and expressive than TypeScript and has reasonably good tooling (preferably works with VsCode)? It does not necessarily have to compile to JS
======
ToFab123
C#

~~~
prmph
Can C# express union types?

~~~
ToFab123
Yes

[http://boustrophedonic.com/blog/2012/10/21/union-types-in-
cs...](http://boustrophedonic.com/blog/2012/10/21/union-types-in-csharp/)

------
hidiegomariani
Rust

------
CraneWorm
Scala

